# Australia to Canada



## ashanti7311 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
I am currently living in Australia on a work sponsorship visa. I want to make an application for residency in canada, do i have to send my visa application to the UK, as i am a UK national?

Thanks


----------

